# Looking for fishing girlfriend!



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

OK, several folks have told to try here it, but I feel kinda funny doing this. However, after once again wasting several months trying to make it work with a very nice lady (and not fishing once since March!) , I've decided there may be some merit in what my buddies are urging me to do. What the heck, what I've been trying hasn't been working. The last few GFs all had motion sickness issues. Don't want to spend time training to cast, etc. Sorry if I offend anyone by this post.

I would like to find a girlfriend to already likes to coastal fish. There's got to be SOMEONE out there who would fit with me! Maybe someone knows someone in TLA.

I am fit, financially and emotionally stable, and have several boats - got it covered from bluegill to blue marlin. I'm not GQ, but I don't frighten children. Fish mainly inshore, wade and drift - but make it offshore whenever I can. Try to fish the pre-spawn in the lakes the first two months of the year (unless the coastal action is hot). Make at least one "speciality" trip each year, Boca Paila, Cabo, Alaska, etc. Have my own place on the coast.

I throw arties most of the time (except offshore where big blue runners are deployed, etc.) and 80% topwaters. Sight-casting is #1 for me when and if conditions permit.

I would like to find someone who is also fit and enjoys an active lifestyle - wading a muddy flat or fighting a marlin takes physical effort. Eats healthy. Non-judgemental. Able and willing to travel. Mid 30's to early 50's. Reasonably intelligent and communicative. Besides fishing, likes movies and fine dining. Spunky, and not afraid to share her opinions and call me on my BS - but also not afraid to admit mistakes. Not afraid to get wet and/or muddy. (I also wingshoot occaisionally).

I am thinking of having some "fishing dates" and see where it goes.


----------



## Shallow_Sport (Jan 22, 2008)

I'll be happy if she wants to go with me on the boat and catch a tan, if she wants to fish that's a bonus.


----------



## Ahill (Aug 3, 2007)

let me know if she has a sister !


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

I'd like to find one with a 70 ft Bertram and a father with a 20,000 acre ranch in South Texas, but that's just me.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

PM sent


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*Hey Hal!*

I found one last year with her own boat, house on the water in Freeport, and her family had 10,000 acreas south of San Antonio. We had three great dates and then she found a local pretty boy 15 years her junior with a bigger offshore boat than mine and ended up marrying him 10 weeks later - her 6th husband. No lie, her name is Annette Hausman. Can't blame her on that one! LOL!


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

JohnHumbert said:


> with a bigger offshore boat than mine and ended up marrying him 10 weeks later - her 6th husband.


John,
Are you sure the boat was what was bigger??

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Don't let her not knowing how to fish be the deal breaker. I had only been out on the water a few times, and my husband had to teach me how to fish. Now we own a boat and go down to the coast a couple of times a month. If you find a woman who enjoys the outdoors, I bet she will enjoy fishing....she just may have never done it before.


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

Hal01 said:


> I'd like to find one with a 70 ft Bertram and a father with a 20,000 acre ranch in South Texas, but that's just me.


Wouldn't we all!! Funny thing is that for a woman that actually could happen. For us guys though... keep dreamin'!!


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

JohnHumbert said:


> I would like to find a girlfriend to already likes to coastal fish.
> 
> I would like to find someone who is also fit and enjoys an active lifestyle
> 
> ...


Good luck!!!!


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

*I found her and then i woke up...lol* Good Luck with that Homie seriously... Well at least you are ahead of the game though, house, boat, trips thats some good bait to work with right there. i just hope you catch a keeper and not a dream i meam baitstealer...


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*AggieChick, BigWater*

AggieChick, I used to think that and have already tried that route a number of time. They may eventually "like" to fish, it doesn't mean they will have the passion. Someone who is already doing it (especially if they do it on their own), they already have the passion.

BigWater, thanks for being crude - but unfortunately we never got that far. I think her being in Freeport and me in Dallas had the most to do with it.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

John, 

Keep looking I found one that almost meets your requirements but she's my wife. She doesn't like to fish like I do, but she likes to go when she can. She has a hard problem leaving a dirty house or thinks she needs to do some chores. I really don't argue much with her decision, but she's starting to loosen up and just let it go. I try to help a little more too. 

My advise is to find a women that has or had family on the water. Mine was raised around a bunch of "Pirates" as she calls them. One half of her family worked/owned crew, work, and fishing boats, so she was used to the sea life and having family on the water all the time. 

Good luck on your quest. Never hurts to ask though. My brother works with someone that fits your list to a tee but I don't know her age. But I know she can fish, owns her own boat/place on the coast, and hires charters all the time.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

You trying too hard, just let it happen, whats the rush,


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Bigwater said:


> John,
> Are you sure the boat was what was bigger??
> 
> Biggie:biggrin:


That's funny right there.....! :biggrin: Uh..... I mean crude. Shame on you.


----------



## gcg3136 (Apr 20, 2006)

i think your fishing behind the net........


----------



## deerspotter (Apr 8, 2008)

You did not send pictures of boats,motors,houses etc.

Good Luck
Beware she may be looking for a bigger "boat" also and leave you behind.


----------



## NautiGirl (Feb 16, 2006)

Ok..............we need a picture!


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

NautiGirl said:


> Ok..............we need a picture!


John, it looks like your bobber is going under.

Rob


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

John, 

Wake up! You're getting a bite!

Sheesh


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

I met mine at a TLA function lol... I do suppose you can find one, it just takes time... A few of us got lucky, but more and more im starting to see women who truely have the drive to go fishing hardcore.


----------



## ydnark (May 26, 2004)

Dang! You got me ta thinkin' I might wear a dress...


NAW!


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*OK, Pictures*

Not my best shots...(don't have many that aren't holding a fish - but maybe I should post those!)


----------



## catfishcrouch (Jun 5, 2008)

I'D LIKE TO BUY THE NICHOLS SHRIMP LURE YOU HAVE AS YOUR PIC!


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Sorry for being so crude John but hey you know the price of oil is up. LOL

Here's what I found at the end of my rainbow. It was simply unbeleivable! I've got a feeling your looking for something along the lines of this.



Biggie


----------



## BC (Jun 27, 2008)

Bigwater.....how do you like stakeout stik??


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

NautiGirl said:


> Ok..............we need a picture!


What is that old saying? An angel at work and a NautiGirl on your Deck...

Set the hook.

Rob


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

I think I found one for you from one of the other posts.



Gilbert said:


> I like long drifts over reefs. I also like walks along grassy shorlines. I am _athletic_ build. I don't really use live bait but I am not opposed to it. This is my first time with this on line thing. email me back if interested. :spineyes:


Might be a KEEPER?


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

BC said:


> Bigwater.....how do you like stakeout stik??


BS,
We love our Stake out Stick...and she loves how easy it goes in and comes right out. I'll try to get a pic of her sticking it next time.

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## BC (Jun 27, 2008)

that sound...ummm...interesting......i think


----------



## corpus shorty (Oct 31, 2007)

*just beware of names like...*

Betty Croaker..

Ima Mullette..

Shelly Phish..


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Make her sign a prenuptial agreement for all your GPS coordiantes


----------



## Ak8s (Jun 19, 2008)

If I wasn't already married, I'd go out with ya.


----------



## BC (Jun 27, 2008)

soooooooooooooooooooo.................whats the status????????


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

I think it was Doug Pike that one time wrote that he thought a fishing singles mixer at a pier would be a good plan. How about FTU?


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Bigwater said:


> BS,
> We love our Stake out Stick...*and she loves how easy it goes in and comes right out. *I'll try to get a pic of her sticking it next time.
> 
> Biggie:biggrin:


*TMI!!! :fireworks *


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

Good luck, John. I personally like you better as a bachelor... more time/money to go fishing!


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

Good luck! You never know who you will meet on the water OR when you will meet them so be patient! 

I met my boyfriend about a year ago on a wading charter (through a mutual friend). I just wanted to go fishing - it was not a set up or a date or anything like that! I wanted to go fishing, and he had an extra spot on his boat - the rest is classified! Ha! However, we are still together and I thank God for working out the details on my behalf! LOL! Just be patient and throw up a prayer every now and then! I wish you the best!


----------



## Clubfoot (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll go with you!!


----------



## watergirl (Nov 29, 2004)

PM Sent


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

*this is a great thread*

This is a great thread and perhaps Mont should run with this ball and have a forum for such as this. It would be hot. Instead of MatchMaker or EHarmony it could be called BaitCaster, or LandingNet, or perhaps you can think of a better name....... As far as the original post, I am a happily married man but I really liked his profile - tell me I didn't just post that.


----------



## BC (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm poor but I have a bay boat, offshore boat, ski boat, jon boat, kayak, canoe, pontoon boat, house boat, ........any takers? commmmeee onnnn!!!! I have alllllllllllll this but no girlfriend................I hope I don't sound desperate


----------



## Tslick (Aug 13, 2007)

chickenboy said:


> This is a great thread and perhaps Mont should run with this ball and have a forum for such as this. It would be hot. Instead of MatchMaker or EHarmony it could be called BaitCaster, or LandingNet, or perhaps you can think of a better name....... As far as the original post, I am a happily married man but I really liked his profile - tell me I didn't just post that.


You did just post that and I think your man card is officially on suspension until you earn it back. I like the baitcaster/landing net thing but, you lost it at "his profile".LOL


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Make sure you ask for more pics than just their "glamour shots" John. Trust me. LOL! It could save a lot of your time.


----------



## Betty Croaker (Feb 24, 2005)

corpus shorty said:


> Betty Croaker..
> 
> Ima Mullette..
> 
> Shelly Phish..


What does that mean? If I wasn't married I would be perfect. Early 50's wade, kayak or boat. Fish with artificials only just started topwaters and caught my limit in reds yesterday up to 25 1/2". Own my own business (cake shop) hence the name Betty Croaker.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

ROFL


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

You should PM Seahuntress.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

there are alot of lonely ladies out there, I think


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

Here I am. I'm just very busy working in Houston and living the good-life.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*TAKEN*

But, I am taken this summer and fall.


----------



## gtty (Apr 1, 2006)

I saw a couple of Honeys at the ramp near Tiki a few years ago. They were wearing Flannel shirts and mens bluejeans. You have to like short hair though.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Be careful what you wish for, it may come true!!!!


Find one that can back a trailer up to the launch ramp!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

hey i think it might be working for ole John so i will piggy back and say i like fishing, hunting, and being outdoors. Im 23, college grad and just moved down here to texas from the Heart of the South, South Carolina.


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

this thread defiantly delivers..


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

:shamrock: good idea for mont to make a forum for you single folks. kinda makes me sickly reading this love stuff, but i've been married for 30 years. but, for the single folks it might be a good forum to meet decent folks of the opposite sex (i hope) with similar interests.

gotta run...going to puke a little right now...but never mind me...carry on.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

monkeyman1 said:


> :shamrock: good idea for mont to make a forum for you single folks. kinda makes me sickly reading this love stuff, but i've been married for 30 years. but, for the single folks it might be a good forum to meet decent folks of the opposite sex (i hope) with similar interests.
> 
> gotta run...going to puke a little right now...but never mind me...carry on.


Yeah, the new forum should be called " Trolling"


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Leo said:


> Yeah, the new forum should be called " Trolling"


If your gonna be trolling you need to put those high dollar shiney lures out in the set!!


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Trolling*

Trolling on this site will land you nothing but a "hardhead"


----------



## fishin 24/7 (May 8, 2008)

Seahuntress said:


> Trolling on this site will land you nothing but a "hardhead"


That made me laugh.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Hey you could be like me. My now wife of 31 years "Before wife" days hunted and fished with me all the time. She quit a year or two after we were mairried but the bad thing she wanted me to qut a few years later. Asked Would I give it up. Told her I had been hunting and fishing a lot longer than I have been married and she has not brought it up again but still does not hunt or fish with me.

BTW- I agree if I found the right woman with the 20,000 to 100,000 acre ranch(s) in South Texas and Colorado she would not have to hunt or fish for me to be in love   Just a Key to the Gate.

Seriously - There are several lucky guys on the board that found People that had a lot more in common with them than their first wife. Probably true of some of the ladies too.

Hey Biggie- There is *no doubt* that you lucked out and improved on your fishing partner from your old "I fish texas" board days." Heck I am guessing she was a lot easier to teach how to fish than he was too.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

What's your boat look like? Heck I might put on a wig if you have a Bertram.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Seahuntress said:


> Trolling on this site will land you nothing but a "hardhead"


now that's perty funny rat thar, i don't care who yar, that's funny!

there's an easy joke here about lure size and presentation, but i ain't touchin' it lest i get busted by mont.

now that i think about it, i can come up with several comments that would only serve to get me in trouble...on to another thread.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

My twin sisters, both recently divorced love to fish. Please PM for phone numbers.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

When I was trollen on this site.... No responds except for a few "hardheads" Now that I'm taken my box is full?


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Totally AWESOME and classic Greenie your way LMFAO :rybka:



Bigwater said:


> John,
> Are you sure the boat was what was bigger??
> 
> Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

Speckled said:


> John, it looks like your bobber is going under.
> 
> Rob


LOL, that was funny there, I dont care who ya are!


----------



## Troutter1 (Jul 5, 2007)

S*#!!!  Is it just me are them two (girls?) in them pictures above alive?


----------



## AndySipowitz (May 27, 2008)

You might look this lady up. She ain't afraid to clean a fish, but she might eat all your catch!!


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

Betty croaker - do you own the "cookie jar" in deer park?


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

How about this one?
She is 32, never married, loves to fish both Blue water and bays. TLA member. Excellent golfer ( I actually saw her shoot a 71 in a university tournament). She will kill me when she finds out that I did this!
A proud dad.

blue.dog


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

Blue.dog said:


> How about this one?
> She is 32, never married, loves to fish both Blue water and bays. TLA member. Excellent golfer ( I actually saw her shoot a 71 in a university tournament). She will kill me when she finds out that I did this!
> A proud dad.
> 
> blue.dog


she is definatly a keeper blue dog!!

fyi.. there are several TLA anglers on this board... She is gonna find out pretty fast!!! Better be ready to run next time ya see her!!


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Blue Dog- Nice Young'in you got there. You better sleep with one eye open from now on. HA Ha you have done it now!!


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Bobber,
We will be at the pass tomorrow. She gets here at 8:30 and we will be leaving Lake Jackson soon after for the launch.
I keep something in the boat to take care of snakes, if we encounter any......
Jim


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Good luck fishing and keeping your skin.


----------



## no bait (Jan 19, 2007)

I HOPE SO


Troutter1 said:


> S*#!!!  Is it just me are them two (girls?) in them pictures above alive?


----------



## no bait (Jan 19, 2007)

YOU HAVE ALOT TO BE PROUD OF


Blue.dog said:


> How about this one?
> She is 32, never married, loves to fish both Blue water and bays. TLA member. Excellent golfer ( I actually saw her shoot a 71 in a university tournament). She will kill me when she finds out that I did this!
> A proud dad.
> 
> blue.dog


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Try e-harmony.fish


----------



## LazyJeff (Jan 20, 2006)

*Bingo*



DMC said:


> What's your boat look like? Heck I might put on a wig if you have a Bertram.


Get a bertram, a case of whiskey,myriad wigs, and a DVD of Deliverance. Sqint just so after the first cast and you'll be fine.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I dunno...they say some of the best gals are ramp girls.
You meet them around boat ramps, and they smell just
like OFF mosquito repellant...


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

Well John Humbert, show us a photo of the "lucky" woman you met on 2coolfishing. Does she have a boat? If she can't run a boat, catch fish and clean em; bring home the bacon and fry it up in a pan, and never let you forget your a man..... she's not worth having.


----------



## BigTOM (Jul 14, 2008)

I think I know a chick like that... oh wait that was the dream I had last night!!! 
Would be sweet!



Hal01 said:


> I'd like to find one with a 70 ft Bertram and a father with a 20,000 acre ranch in South Texas, but that's just me.


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

You need to look for that perict 10 a 4 with 6 thousand acres in south texas or 6 million in the bank.


----------



## petersr2 (Aug 30, 2005)

spook jr said:


> You need to look for that perict 10 a 4 with 6 thousand acres in south texas or 6 million in the bank.


Correct me if Im wrong but wouldnt that be a 16?

Nevermind I saw the or.


----------



## FishBird (Jun 25, 2005)

hum, Seahuntress you sound like the perfict 10 - have a great summer and fall


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

I'm still single! I'm just holding out for Mr. Right. I deserve the best, and so does the Lucky Man!


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

This thread is definitely one of a kind. Good stuff.


----------



## CalhounFishing (Jan 17, 2006)

Stop looking and you will find a perfect women when the time comes!!!


----------

